# Sunshine Opening day?!?!



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Sadly had to work yesterday or I would have been all over it! I heard it was pretty sweet. 

Did you see goats eye on the way up? Any chance that will be open soon?

The Lake is opening a heap of new lifts and terrain this weekend. Should be sweet.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I was there. HOLY HELL. First day conditions were amazing! I had several pow runs before people tracked it all out.

Gotta agree the lines were horrid, 20-30 minute wait. Kinda sucked. Goats eye needs a little more snow thats for sure. The top usually gets pretty wind blown so it takes while.

Louise is opening more lifts? This is news to me were at!?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

YanTheMan said:


> I was there. HOLY HELL. First day conditions were amazing! I had several pow runs before people tracked it all out.
> 
> Gotta agree the lines were horrid, 20-30 minute wait. Kinda sucked. Goats eye needs a little more snow thats for sure. The top usually gets pretty wind blown so it takes while.
> 
> Louise is opening more lifts? This is news to me were at!?


Top of the world and summit are opening!


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I was pretty sure Lake opened those on wednesday already. I was there on tuesday, and the higher up runs were looking good. They were doing a little bit of grooming here and there, but rumor that day said they were opening up Top of the World and Summit on wednesday, and their website lists them open as well.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Was at Marmot yesterday, and it was AMAZING! 80cm over night, powder riding all day long, and didn't stand in ONE lift line!
The only crappy/kind of cool thing, was that the Knob was closed because of Avalanche control, and we must have seen them set off about 10 explosions. One stick of dynamite went off about 30ft from us (we were up on a lift, not even out of bounds).

Anyway, best conditions I've EVER ridden in. Really had to relearn how to ride yesterday.

So far this year, I've been out 3 times with 1.5ft of fresh snow, 2-3ft of fresh powder, and another 2-3.5 ft of fresh powder. It's gonna be a good year!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Glad to hear it! Sounds like a sweet day except for the near death experience! 

Are they doing any early season ticket specials?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunshine is still double discount with sunshine card. I'm heading there Friday... by myself if I have to.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I might be going friday aswell

Its been snowing steadily


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

No early season deals. Infact, they are more expansive than last year, and no hotel deals either.

However the Marmot/Sunshine card is a no brainer. $80 and it gets you your first day free ($76 itself), than you save $26 every run after that at Sunshine or Marmot, and get the 4th and 8th days free too.

LOL my stupid friend didn't buy one and saved $7 over the rest of us yesterday, but now pays more every other time hah.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Only problem with the sunshine/marmot card is if you take the magic bus down for $129 bucks (lift pass, bus ride, park fees), you can't use the card.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

We always drive. My car is pretty good for gas, and there is normally 3-4 of us, so it's typically less than $10 bucks each in gas etc. . .
I don't see myself ever taking the Magic Bus.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Awesome dude, I usually have to gas up once on the way there and once on the way back. I'm driving myself down on Friday though, you were there, do you think I'll need the rock board or can I break out my new ride?


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Hard to say. They have had about another 50cm+ since I was there. 
Opening day I was fine. I scrapped a couple rocks, but my NS Legacy held up fine. Not even a noticeable scratch. Really only the area over by Standish was a bit rocky. 

However. . . My buddy went off a little drop, landed right on a rock, and took out a 4 inch square area right down to the base. Worse damage I've seen to a board.

I think if ya ride safe, and don't go too far off the beaten tracks you'll be fine.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Sunshine was sick today! My Northwave lace snapped in the parking lot, so there was a delay while I figured out how to jerry rig it, but after that it was a great day!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Just got back from Lake Louise and while it is a bit of a further drive the conditions are amazing out there at the moment. Knee deep pow out the back and in Larch. Plus no lines. 

I heard the lake was shit last season but from what I have seen so far it kills Sunshine! Much better terrain. The double black trees on larch are the shit!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

HOLY HELL!!!! This makes me so excited to hear!!! Finally got the weekend off from working at the hill and the real job to go ride! Yeah!


----------

